# Windows not recognizing ssd



## OOZMAN (Jan 12, 2012)

Just got an intel 320 series 120gb ssd, bios sees it, windows doesn't. Didn't come with any software, just a small disc with some PDFs that tell me about their data migrating software. I shouldn't need this software if I just want to install it right? 

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## CJCerny (Jan 12, 2012)

When you say it doesn't show up in Windows, you mean it doesn't show up in the Disk Management option, or is it the only drive you have?


----------



## Static~Charge (Jan 13, 2012)

Windows won't see the drive until it has been partitioned and formatted. Go into "Control Panel > Administrative Tools > Computer Management > Disk Management" and see if it's listed in the middle pane.


----------



## Batou1986 (Jan 13, 2012)

i had to use diskpart via recovery to format mine so the windows installer would recognize it


----------



## OOZMAN (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks Ill check that out Static


----------



## OOZMAN (Jan 14, 2012)

Thank you Static, it worked. I've never had to do that though, I usually just plug a drive in and go.


----------



## Static~Charge (Jan 14, 2012)

A blank hard drive or SSD is like a blank sheet of paper. Formatting the drive is like drawing lines on it, so you can write on the page without drifting all over the place.


----------

